# Using old CFLs to repair fluorescent desk lamps, etc (and can work on DC)



## Coulomb (Apr 22, 2009)

PStechPaul said:


> According to the schematics I found, they should work as well on DC as AC (probably minimum 80 VDC and best on 120-150 VDC).


Um, even the ones with DIACs? I only know DIACs for triggering TRIACs (oops, my age is showing), but I think that these are a kind of phase controlled thing that might not work with DC. But maybe the DIACs don't operate at 60 Hz, rather at switching frequency.

BTW, the 80 V figure would be for North American and other 120 VAC sources; all of the circuits I perused (edit: I certainly didn't check them all) from your excellent link:



> Here is a site with schematics for these CFL drivers:
> http://www.pavouk.org/hw/lamp/en_index.html


are designed for 230 VAC.

Great stuff; thanks for sharing the link and your experience.


----------

